# Gulf Coast angler transplanted to Dallas



## texasag06 (Jun 26, 2007)

I grew up wade fishing Matagorda bay and the surf, but have now moved up to the Dallas area for work. It's a looooooooong haul getting down there, and it would be nice if I could get my fishing "addiction" fix closer to my new home. I don't like bass fishing, don't own a boat, but I also don't want to have to drive 400 miles to the nearest fishing hole. Anybody have some suggestions? I've never heard of wadefishing a lake, but that's most of what I know. And those stripers look fun, too.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Buy a kayak, learn to fly fish, and enjoy the lake.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*I wouldn't reccomend it...*

I have wadefished a few freash water ponds and lakes, BUT....saltwater flats are pretty predictable in depth and contour...lakes are not, unless you know an area pretty well. There are usually logs, limbs, and mud hidden underwater that make it kind of difficult...you will stumble over, step into and scrape your shins a lot, not to mention some holes and drop offs where you might not expect them.

I agree a small alum flatbottom with a trolling motor or kayack sp??, or one of the wading tubes thingys you sit in would be much better.....and safer. Yes, I have scared myself a couple of times wading in freash water!! LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Check out *********************, most of the activity on that board is for the DFW area. You'll find some areas there for sure.

If nothing else, the white bass run Feb.-April will keep you busy from the banks of the rivers in the spring.


----------



## kpdmotorjock (Jul 27, 2006)

I lived in Richardson as a teenager and fished Lake Lavon, and Lake Lewisville quite alot and always from the bank. Ditto on the white bass run and fishing for cats at night on Lewisville can be a blast you can catch quite a few over 10lbs.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I would look at buying a kayak and start fishing.


----------



## ImReddog (May 15, 2006)

Fresh water is for cooking, bathing & drinking.
Salt water is for fishing.


----------



## texasag06 (Jun 26, 2007)

Imreddog,

If you're not going to be helpful, please don't post. Now, I happen to agree somewhat, but that's not helping anything. What point were you trying to make?


----------



## cobat (Nov 6, 2006)

I have several places in and around The Colony, Lewisville, Carrollton, and Plano that I bank fish. I will send you a private message to see if you would like to tag along sometime. I have a buddy that fishes Lake Texoma for stripers. They are real fun to catch.


----------



## Mookie (Aug 22, 2006)

Don't count out bass fishing. I was born and raised on salt water fishing and still consider it my first love, but have over the past few years added a bass boat to the arsenal and have found it to be a great fishing option. It's completely different and requires a very different mind set. And don't let anyone fool you, when you hook up with a large bass it will rip your arms off. If I was closer to Dallas I would be happy to help.


----------



## lizards4bass (Jul 10, 2007)

Bozo is right about the Texas Fishing Forum its full of members from DFW, including myself. 
I also agree with Mookie Bass fishin can be frustrating in the beginning but is one of the funnest freshwater fish you can chase after.
Alot depends on where in Dallas you live also, however you are surrounded by great fishing Lakes. Texoma holds some pretty big stripers, but honestly couldn't tell you how bank fishing is. Fairfield has Reds. Lavon, Lewisville,Grapevine all have lots of bank fishing spots. I've pulled lots of bass,sandies,and fat catfish out of Lewisville and Grapevine. Lewisville also holds some fiesty Hybrid. Ray Roberts can produce lots of magnum sandies(caght 126 in 4 hours from bank once with a buddy). Just within a couple hour drive of Dallas are about 20 or more really good bass lakes. East Texas is a renowned area for its bass fishing. Hope it helps a little bit.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

My sympathies go out to you. I honestly believe I would die without my regular saltwater fix. I once spent a school year in Austin at UT, and it was the most miserable few months of my life.


----------



## bradc (May 21, 2004)

Include me in on that PM...LOL. I'm In Denton. I was raised on texoma and the red river.



cobat said:


> I have several places in and around The Colony, Lewisville, Carrollton, and Plano that I bank fish. I will send you a private message to see if you would like to tag along sometime. I have a buddy that fishes Lake Texoma for stripers. They are real fun to catch.


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

*huh??*

True potlicking at its finest here. I grew up with my grandparents in Matagorda, spent many years in east/west Matagorda bays and offshore (still do), but nothing lights me up like slab crappie on jigs and ultralight...Dale



ImReddog said:


> Fresh water is for cooking, bathing & drinking.
> Salt water is for fishing.


----------



## huachinango (Jun 21, 2007)

What you do is:
1. Get a cooler full of_ KEYSTOOOONE LIGHT._
2. Start up truck, point south.
3. Drive until beer runs out.
4. Look for Cap'n Mongo, he should be close.


----------



## texasag06 (Jun 26, 2007)

let me fire up ol' booger, and I'll be down at Stanley's first thing Friday. Don't worry 'bout the _KEYSTOOOOONE LIGHT_, we ain't in college no more...

And Cap'n Mongo better have his ducks in row, the weather man callin for rain, and that new rig sittin purty in the drive. We all know that this summer the weather man hasn't called a rain right. More percentage he calls, the better the day. Pops said the surf's been lookin' right. Wanted....

BTW, I called you earlier tonight, I saw a pride fighter whose style of fighting was "Thug-jitsu". Thought you could appreciate that.

Texasagette08 is coming this weekend, I hope y'all bring jonboatjane and huachinanga. gimme a holler tomorrow (could be today or yesterday by the time you read this).

For the rest who posted on this thread... thanks for the info. It's getting about time to warm up the scatter gun and sight in the ol' boom stick, but I'll be looking for a white bass run fishing trip up here in "Southern Oklahoma" come early spring. Like one of my buddies from where it _doesn't _snow says "We aren't Texas yankees, we're the front line!"


----------



## GTO John (Aug 13, 2007)

I do a lot of fishing in the Dallas area. I mainly fish lake Lewisville. I catch a lot of catfish & sand bass. I included some pictures of my catches. The big blue catfish was caught from shore on powerbait blood dough bait.


----------

